# Ballast Point Big Eye IPA



## indica86 (27/6/14)

Love this beer, so drinkable and a lovely dank bitterness.
So I had a crack at it.

Recipe: Stink Eye IPA

Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 73.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
6.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 78.4 %
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 13.1 %
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3 5.2 %
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 3.3 %
25.00 g Millenium [13.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min
25.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min
25.00 g Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet
20.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0
20.00 g Citra [13.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 m

------

Fermented with slurry of US05. Looks to have finished at 1.015.
Looks good and smells and tastes great out of the FV. Has that dank bitterness I was hoping for.
Should come in at about 8% bottled.


----------



## spaced (27/6/14)

According to the brewer it's Columbus and Centennial only. Love to know they're hoping schedule. 

http://www.ballastpoint.com/beer/big-eye/


----------



## indica86 (27/6/14)

Yes it is but I used what was on hand. I found a "clone" recipe somewhere and used that hopping schedule.


----------



## seehuusen (27/6/14)

The hops would probably make your version taste different to the original, but I might pinch your grain bill for my next attempt at this one 
I've posted my recipe over here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/65498-ballast-point-big-eye-ipa/page-3

I just bottled mine today, and it's tasting pretty good, looking forward to comparing it to the original


----------



## indica86 (27/6/14)

I saw yours and was going to post there but I thought I'd move over here.


----------



## indica86 (10/7/14)

Yum, passionfruity nose, big bitterness with a rather piney / resinous aftertaste.


----------



## loco88 (10/7/14)

How does it stack up side by side?

E: how many litres is your recipe for?


----------



## indica86 (21/7/14)

Have not had a side by side as I have not been to Dan's recently - 1 1/2 hours away.
I got 20 litres out of it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/7/14)

Putting down one of these clone's this weekend.

OG - 1.075
IBU - 75
ABv - 7.2%

91% Golden Promise
5% Caramunich T1
4% Carapils

Columbus @ 60m
Columbus @ 30m
Centennial @ 15m
Columbus @ 5m

San Diego Super Yeast @ 19c

Columbus Dry Hopped 35g - 7days


----------



## seehuusen (29/7/14)

I think that's a more correct hopping schedule, let us know how you go.
I'm interested in achieving that resinous/ piney flavour profile that lingers in the mouth, backed by a slightly sweet note from the cara. My next batch I'll mash it at a lower temp for longer, to achieve a dryer finish...


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (4/8/14)

Slightly off topic..

Love this beer, had it a few times now. but...

Last time I drank it i decided to have a few after going out to dinner (Mexican, tequila etc.). by the fourth bottle was feeling pretty smashed, was when i noticed the tiny writing on the side - 7% ABV. :blink:

Lesson learned


----------



## leighaus (2/9/14)

4 of these bad boys tonight... Lovely beer. Sure gets you going


----------



## indica86 (17/9/14)

All right, a man like Yob has placed some Centennial in the post and I have Columbus here so time for another go next week.


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/9/14)

Not sure if you seen my post in the What are you brewing thread but the hop schedule I used was a little heavy, mainly the second dry hop but also the 30 and 15m additions. 

If I was to remake it it would just be:

Columbus @ 90m - 30ibu

Columbus @ 10m, 5, 0m ( 0min a 5mins hopstand ) for the rest of the IBU

Dry hopped heavy at 5g p/L of Columbus and Centennial for 7days.


----------



## indica86 (17/9/14)

Why no Centennial boiled?


----------



## indica86 (22/9/14)

I'm going to make this today...

Recipe: Stink Eye IPA II

Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 15.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 72.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
6.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine
15.00 g Magnum [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
25.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [15.50 %] - Boil 30 min
30.00 g Centennial [9.40 %] - Boil 20.0 min 
30.00 g Centennial [9.40 %] - Steep 
30.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [15.50 %] - Steep


----------



## seehuusen (22/9/14)

mmmm, I had a sixer of this yesterday, and from the flavour, it must've been a fairly new shipment, as it had a fair bit of aroma 
I think I might need to make another one of these too, but I'll have to go and see what hops I've got in my bag of goodies (I may have gone overboard on the last order from Yob LOL)


----------

